# bpl sim card rejected



## gambit (Jan 31, 2005)

I got a sim card from bpl. Now one fine day my younger brother while playing a game on my cell decided to fool around with the pin number. What he did was he entered the pin number incorrectly thrice & now the sim card is rejected. I tried calling up bpl cutomer care from my landline but there is absolutely no response. Bpl mobile considers itself the best in cutomer care in the country. I guess if there is no cutomer service that's how u become the best.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 31, 2005)

Since it is locked, you will need a PUK code to unlock it. Only BPL can give that to you. You will have to wither get it on phone (I have done that in past with Orange) or visit one of their shops.


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 31, 2005)

PUK code is generally 12345678. I am not sure, try visiting ther wirefree shops.

And if the Phone is showing *Sim Card Rejected* then dude ur bro messed up even with the PUK code and the only way is to get ur SIM replaced.


----------



## gambit (Feb 1, 2005)

Cld anyone tell me of a bpl mobile service centre in mumbai?


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 1, 2005)

gambit said:
			
		

> Cld anyone tell me of a bpl mobile service centre in mumbai?



There are many of them all around in Mumbai. Call BPL customer service or go to *www.bplmobile.com


----------

